# chimichurri's recipes and others......from argentina.



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

Hola!!
Hope you can enjoy it:
Ing:
.1/2 cup of olive oil
.1 cup warm water
.1/2 cup vinegar
.1/2 cup red winw
.1 tbsp. salt
.2 cloves of garlic,minced
.1/2 cups parsley,finely chopped
.1 scallion or green onion,chopped
.2 tomato concasse 
.1small sweet pepper (brunoise)
.1 teaspoon paprika
.1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
.1/2 teasponn ground black pepper
.1 teaspoon fresh oregano leaves
.2 bay leaves,finely chopped.
The usual technique will call for a thorough mincing and chopping,a mixing with the liquids,putting all together in a bottle and then shaking it occasionally during a steeping period of some 12 hours at least.
This is the sauce for "ASADO".


----------



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

Here's another one:
"grilled Udder"
Is considered a very special delicacy,and highly appreciated if from a young animal,therefore tender.
Slice them in a way resembling scaloppine(about 5cm by 10 cm aprox.)grilled over a brisk fire with some olive oil and salt & pepper.Grill just until tender and juicy inside.dried udder is tough,devoid of any flavor and definitely not a delicacy.
Chau,Chau!!
________________________________________
img]http://www.plauder-smilies.de/devil/flamingdevil.gif[/img]


----------



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

Here's another one:
"grilled Udder"
Is considered a very special delicacy,and highly appreciated if from a young animal,therefore tender.
Slice them in a way resembling scaloppine(about 5cm by 10 cm aprox.)grilled over a brisk fire with some olive oil and salt & pepper.Grill just until tender and juicy inside.dried udder is tough,devoid of any flavor and definitely not a delicacy.
Chau,Chau!!
________________________________________


----------



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

other one:
Stuffed Beef Flank Steak:
."Matambre" as is commonly called the stuffed beef flank steaks is a very popular preparation ,and so its possible variations are numberless. The same cut of beef,wich may be tender or not,is stuffed with an ample variety of elements.and cooked in several ways,wich include roasting in an oven,boiling,and even grilling.
There are several ways to roll up a"matambre"
.Spreading evenly over the entire surface of the stak,the stuffing mixture,so that a thin layer of filling will separate the layers of rolled steak.
.Rubbing into both sides of steak and adobo ,stuffing and hard boiled egg are placed in the center of steak so that almost no stuffing is left between layers of steak after rolling.

one common recipe:
.1 large, tender,flank steak,about 2kg.trimmed and without excess fat
.1/2 cup stale bread,diced
.1/2 cup boiling milk
.1 slightly beaten egg
. 2 slice of bacon,in julienne
.1 tbsp. chopped garlic and parsley mixture
.1 teaspoon fresh oregano
.1/2 cup mashed carrots
.1 sweet red pepper,seeded,peeled in julienne
.1/2 cup drained beans
.2 tbsp. grated cheese,salt,nutmeg,to taste
.2 cups tomato concasse
.1 cup olive oil.
.Rub into steak a little olive oil,salt and pepper and let stand 15 minutes.
.Lay on a board,lean side upwards and sprad over it,evenly,a mixture made with:brad cubes soaked in boiling milk,thin strips of bacon,chopped parsley,minced garlic,oregano,mashed carrot and the other ingredients. See that spread is kept about 2 cm. from borders,so that it doesn't ooze out while rolling..
.Scatter about over fillingred pepper strips and roll steak,securing whith string; do not press while rolling
.Place in a shallow roasting pan,oil and brown in a hot oven about 10 minutes. and continue roasting until tender,in a moderate oven,about 2 hours..
.Add tomato sauce and cook 20 minutes more.
.basting roast whith sauce 
.Serve hot slicing roast at the table whith a potato salad ,mayonaisse and parsley dressing.
Hope you like this!!
Hasta luego!!!
.
.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hi Wagamama,
Just curious: I saw Martha Stewart doing an episode about Argentinian Grills. Is there really such a thing? She seems to say that it consists of a wide variety of meats including ofal, served over the course of several hours. What else would you say makes an Argentinian grill, well, Argentinian? 

The reason I ask is because I have to put together a fictitious barbecue for 90 people for my catering and menu planning class at culinary school. I thought this could be an original twist on the old 'ribs and chicken' standard we get up here. 

Also, what are the typical accompaniments? (vegetables, sauces etc.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi Anneke:
The techniques of the "asado" rather related to the mechanics of the preparation of the fire, and other elements than to the getting ready and the cooking of the meats themselves.That is,that care is taken to see thet the embers are glowing,giving off an even heat without flare ups so that the several meats will be evenly cooked on both sides.Entrails and other variety meats are very much enjoyed as part of the "asado" and considered an indispensable part of it.This are also well cooked to a juicy tenderness,crisply browned on the outside.
According to a widesprad custom,a home made open fire grill,or "parrillada",will be done in three stages.First to go on the grill will be the "chorizos" and "black sausages"("morcilla"),then will follow the entrails and other variety of meats,and last of all come the larger cuts of beef.
All grilled meats are served inmediately after being taken off the fire.
Several kinds os salad may be served,and the usual run relishes and sauces among which the local "chimichurri" figures prominently.
ROAST ON A SPIT. Even if the original asado was a roast on a spit,made around a large fire in the open country to cook a freshly killed animal which was consumed on the spot right away,this is no longer the way to prepare it.Today are prepare it for very specials occasions.
ROAST ON GRILL.The fire is an imprtant ingredient. it should be ready to cook the meats when the embers are glowing,whithout traces of smoke,covered whith a slight film of white cinders.Not all the meats are placed over the fire at the first time:1-"Chorizos" and black sausages should go on the grill first of all.2-Entrails or variety meats will follow.3-And then larger cuts or "churrascos".

I hope this will be good to you, and i promise to continue tomorrow,i will send a few recipes about entrails,sauces and salads.
Chau,Chau!!!
K.I.T.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

This is very thorough and informative Wagamama, I cannot thank you enough. Just wondering, what is your prefered burning medium?


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Wagamama:

Thank you so much for these wonderful recipes! I am going to try them for sure!

I would like to point out another difference that makes Argentenien barbecuing different from American. It is the way you cut the meat.

Thank you once again!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

How DO you cut the meat?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Thanks for the link. My Spanish is a bit rusty but I'll do my best...


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Anneke:

If my memory serves me well, the Argentinians cut their meat against the grain and in the shape of rectangulars or squares. Somehow, this helps in cooking.

Comment guys... we need some help here. It has been years since I visited Argentina.


----------



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi papa:
Do you know about some Argentinian wines,Have you tasted them? Here we know about Robert Mondavi,from California(great wine.And if you please can tell me about some relishes made it whith watermelon peel??
I'd tasted once upon whith smithfield ham? am i right?
Thank you!
Chau!


----------



## jeffk8900 (Jan 9, 2001)

I am not an expert in Argentinian cuisine but I do like to eat beef with chimichurri. I make this at least once a month. I prefer skirt steak over other cuts of beef. Best taste and has an excellent textural feel. Filet is just too mushy.... I serve my steak and chimichurri with roasted potatoes and a salad with my black pepper balsamic vinagrette. As for the wine...I really adore the Malbec from the Trampiche winery. It is exceptionally delicious and reasonably priced here in Seattle. In fact, I am having difficulty interesting my wife in any other wine.

Kiefer


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Muchas gracias por el link. Estudio ahora el espanol, especialmente para hablar con otros cocineros. "dechefs" es un sitio muy util para mi.


----------



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

S.F. de nada , espero que te sirvan.
me gustaria recibir recetas para el "thanksgiven"
thanks in advanced!
Hasta pronto


----------

